# My light kit is not so light..........



## JPAZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Given the number of experiences reflected in these forums, it is always great to get some opinions. I just finished packing my probable kit for an Ethiopian trip. My main interest is, as always, people / street / cultural shots. I do some landscapes photos but they are not my main interest. I almost never use flash nor do I do any sort of poses, but try to capture images of folks in their day to day environment. My most commonly used gear is the 5Diii with a 24 - 70 but I will change out to my 16-35 or something longer if that fits my needs. I try to keep it simple and relatively light.

But, this trip took quite a bit of planning and will definitely be a "once in a lifetime" type of journey and I don't want to leave anything to chance. So, my kit just grew.............

Here's what I've packed:

5Diii with 4 batteries, charger, etc.
24-70 f/2.8 ii
16-35 f/4
100-400 mk ii (really glad I had this in Tibet although on other trips I took a 70-200)
M3 (OK, I swore I'd never get one after the M1 experience but I felt the need) with 3 batteries
EVF for M3
EF-M 22
EF-M 18-55
EF-M / EF Adapter
40mm Pancake
CF and SD cards
CPL's for all
A small table tripod
RRS TQC-14 with a Markins head
The usual things (blower, brush, microfiber cloth) we all use


Remarkably, I got everything except the tripods and the rocket blower into my Thinktank Streetwalker! I already owned all of this except for the M3. My thought process is I'll use my usual FF gear and have the M3 as a backup body. I'll also use the M3 for some short videos of festivals. I gave the M3 a workout this weekend and going through the photos, it certainly is not a replacement for my mirrorslapper but I got some decent shots.

So am I thinking sensibly here? I need to keep the dimensions of the kit down for internal flights on small planes. Based on the posted limits, my Kiboko is too large. The Streetwalker works but boy it is full.
:-\


----------



## tpatana (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds pretty good, and I"m sure that'll be awesome trip.

The 16-35 somewhat overlaps with 24-70, so might consider wide prime instead?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2016)

It's remarkable what you can do with a G3X for travelling light.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 6, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> packing my probable kit for an Ethiopian trip. My main interest is, as always, people / street / cultural shots. I do some landscapes photos but they are not my main interest. I almost never use flash nor do I do any sort of poses, but try to capture images of folks in their day to day environment. My most commonly used gear is the 5Diii with a 24 - 70 but I will change out to my 16-35 or something longer if that fits my needs. I try to keep it simple and relatively light.
> 
> Here's what I've packed:
> 
> ...


That is remarkably similar to what I would pack. I have the 70-300 L as my "travel" telephoto instead of the 100-400 II, the M1, and then I put a Markins head on my Gitzo, but, VERY similar.

As I suspect you are doing, I would step back and really assess what you are going to use and how much. With travel photography my first temptation is to be prepared for every possible contingency. However, my more recent mindset is to be sufficient prepared to have photos that will document the trip knowing that I am not going to get every shot of every thing in the most optimum way possible. In other words, you could likely do this trip with 2 lenses and a single body and sufficiently document it. Of course, I would take more than that, but I would keep that in the back of your mind.

I would start with looking at the M "kit." Is the purpose street photography? I get the adapter so that the M3 is backup in case something happens to the 5DIII. But do you need the EVF and 22 mm pancake? For that matter, the 40 mm pancake? I own both the 22/40 pancakes myself, excellent lenses, but I am not really seeing the benefit here and bet they never get on your camera other than as a lens cap.

Everything else makes a lot of sense to me. And the above is so small and light, it really may be worth taking it. But the 16-35 f/4 IS gives you both UWA and IS. A Samyang/Rokinon 14 f/2.8 would be a lighter alternative that could also be used for nightscapes, but no IS. 24-70 II: general purpose lens that, if you are like me, will be used ~90% of the shots. The 100-400 II: wildlife and for more focused subjects/landscapes. You say you used it in Tibet, but given your interests, I do wonder how many shots you'll take with it. The M3 as a backup and for when you want to leave expensive gear secured someplace.

Overall, very nice kit.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 6, 2016)

It always comes down to space, doesn't it?

When I'm pressed for space, I often choose a 50 prime over the 24-70, which gives me 16-35/50/70-300 for a "light" travel kit. I like having a fast prime for low light/indoor stuff especially when I'm not bringing a flash. I like the 16-35 for walk-around stuff, but this is down to preferences. Having a prime for the standard focal length makes a 70-xxx zoom preferable to the 100-400. Unfortunately there aren't any light Canon ultrawide AF primes, so we're pretty much stuck bringing a 16-35/17-40 zoom. If you have access to a 70-300L or 70-200 f/4 + 1.4x, that might be an option as well.

I never liked the EF-M 18-55, so I rarely use it. I'd use the EF-M 22 and the rely on the M/EF adapter + 40mm pancake instead. I'd also find some way to bring a flash, even if it rides by itself in the suit case with the clothes.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 6, 2016)

docsmith said:


> That is remarkably similar to what I would pack. I have the 70-300 L as my "travel" telephoto instead of the 100-400 II, the M1, and then I put a Markins head on my Gitzo, but, VERY similar.
> 
> As I suspect you are doing, I would step back and really assess what you are going to use and how much. With travel photography my first temptation is to be prepared for every possible contingency. However, my more recent mindset is to be sufficient prepared to have photos that will document the trip knowing that I am not going to get every shot of every thing in the most optimum way possible. In other words, you could likely do this trip with 2 lenses and a single body and sufficiently document it. Of course, I would take more than that, but I would keep that in the back of your mind.
> 
> ...



Agreed. My travel kit currently comprises:

1D X
11-24/4L
TS-E 17/4L
TS-E 24/3.5L II
24-70/2.8L II
70-300L
M2 + M11-22 and EF mount adapter
RRS TQC 14 with BH-30LR

The M2 is mainly a backup, but I do carry it with M11-22 as a walkaround lens for daytime shooting (opportunistic, but also while 'location scouting' for coming back at blue hour/night). 

It's a lot to carry, but I am generally traveling where I can leave the kit in a hotel room during the day (locked in my Pelican luggage as a casual deterrent, and it's insured just in case). Thus, the only times I'm actually carrying the full kit is on the plane (tripod is checked, though) and when I'm out specifically for photography (blue hour/night, for the most part).


----------



## unfocused (Sep 6, 2016)

Assuming you don't want to buy anything else, this list makes sense.

It's a shame you don't own an 7DII or 70D or 80D. Then you wouldn't need to duplicate the lenses with the EF-M series, which would save lots of space and weight.

Also a shame you don't own a 70-300 "L." Much lighter and smaller than the 100-400 "L" and for most travel photography, (unless you are specifically shooting birds or wildlife) the extra 100mm isn't that critical.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks all. 

Remarkably, the 100-400 was often used for "people" shots in Tibet. Not to sound wrong and I mean no offense, but wildlife or people from a distance is the same idea. It is a wonderful, although admitedly heavy lens. I am wavering between the 16-35 and my 14 f/2.8. I could use the 14 and crop if it is a bit too wide for a shot and there is overlap between the zoom and WA zoom and the 24 - 70 plus the 14 is "faster" than the WA zoom. 

Other thoughts are to leave some EF-M's at home. The adapter combined with what I am carrying for the FF camera might be all I need. But then, if I want to use the M3 for video while using the 5Diii for stills (yeah, I know the 5Diii does some great video).........

So the adapter is a must. Then it is just a question the EF-M's to bring along. The 22 is sufficiently small and fast. The 40 Pancake on an adapter is really a nice combo. With the M3, my biggest issue is the aperture equivalent. I might remove the 18-55 from the kit, but it is pretty small. As far as the EVF is concerned, when not on a tripod, handholding and looking at the LCD at arm's length is jut too unsteady. After all, we all are accustomed to jamming an eyepiece against our brow when holding our cameras.

So, I continue to think this through "out loud" with all of your input.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2016)

For me that is total overkill. I travel a fair amount and have been lucky to take many 'once in a lifetime' trips. Over the years I have honed it down.

1Ds MkIII + two batteries and charger and RRS L-Plate.
35 f2 IS.
11-24 f4.
100 f2.8 IS L Macro.
Acratech GP head.
Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 or a tiny Giottos MT9240.
Canon Selphy CP 910 printer.
iPad Pro with CCK, this acts as backup and additional storage and now LR Mobile does RAW edits it is even more efficient, truthfully no need for a laptop now.

I take enough CF cards to not clear them so I have the original and the best are imported to the iPad.

All this, including chargers and paper etc fits in a very modest ThinkTank Retrospective 10.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 6, 2016)

For general travel, I'd pick the 16-35 f/4 IS over a 14 f/2.8 prime almost all the time. You lose a stop, but for still subjects, the IS wins. I like the 24-35 range of the 16-35 even if it is overlap. It saves a lot of lens-switches if you are also bringing a mid-range zoom. There is a big AOV difference between 14 and 24mm, and if you're cropping away that much... then it defeats the purpose of using the DSLR for high IQ.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions and discussion. I've decided to leave the TQC-14 and head at home. I have a table tripod with head and I actually only rarely use a tripod for this type of trip. Still thinking about and close to leaving the 40mm at home. Shooting RAW, I do bring a whole lot of 16GB Cf cards and delete nothing until I am home. I keep the 5Diii set to backup JPEGs to the SD slot since I rarely need fast FPS. Otherwise, still going with the 100-400 / 24-70 / 16-35 / EF-M 22 / EF-M 18-55 and the adapter. BTW, got an inexpensive L-plate for the M3 that seems to work fine so I can use the table tripod for both bodies.........

And, if both the FF and the MILC fail, I always have my phone camera. No matter what I bring, there will be something I'd wish to have done differently. But, part of the fun and challenge is getting images I like with the hardware I have. Not quite brave enough to do the whole trip with the M3 and the 22 only, however


----------



## mrzero (Sep 7, 2016)

Consider packing the M gear in a smaller waistpack. You could stash it in your checked luggage if you need space in the Streetwalker, and it would also give you another option once you get there for carrying gear during the day. 

When I went to Madagascar, all I had was a Rebel, a 20mm, and a 100mm macro, all stashed in a waistpack. If I went again, even though I might bring a full kit, I can't see myself carrying it all around everywhere we went. Even with the body and one lens in-hand for shooting, you could pack the M or a couple spare lenses in the waistpack and leave the big bag at the hotel. I second neuro's advice to lock the gear bag inside another case in the hotel. Our bags were always locked at the hotel, and I did not flash the camera around the hotel, either. Only out in the field.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 8, 2016)

You men sure get around! ***Envy***


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 9, 2016)

So I am on my way. Kit (the table tripod and extra batteries are in a carry duffle) weighs 16 lbs. The carry in the Steetwalker is comfortable. Great idea @mrzero. I have a small photo sling bag (stuffed with clothing) in my luggage so I'll have options for what I carry each day when I get there (backpack with more versus sling with less). Thanks


----------



## iaind (Sep 13, 2016)

Unless you are using your tripod for long exposures consider swapping it for a bean bag. Using a fence post and your legs as a substitute.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 3, 2016)

Just got home tonight and I am transferring 64+ GB of photos to my PC. No PP yet. To reiterate:
5Diii
24-70 F/2.8 ii
16-35 f/4
100-400 mk ii
M3 with 22 mm
EF-M 18-55
EF-Adapter with 40mm Pancake
EVF fo the M3
Cards, Blower, 3 extra LP-E6 and 2 extra LP-E17 batteries along with the usual odds and ends plus my iPhone, Kindle wallet with credit cards and my passport
All in Streetwalker weighing in at 16.5 lbs.

Conclusion......
I used everything except for the adapter and the 40mm. Had the DSLR failed for some reason, I think I'd have been thankful for the adapter. Never used the tripod. The little "popup" flash on the M3 came in handy. I did some videos (on the DSLR but mostly on the M3 - nothing special but some moments I wanted to keep). I also had a sling bag that could hold the DSLR and an extra lens and on some days that's all I carried.

As usual, the 24-70 got the bulk of use. The lens speed along with the 5Diii handling of higher ISO was a great combo but I thought at times that a 24-105 would have been nice, as well. The 16-35 was great for some interiors of churches and monasteries with wall paintings and for the exteriors of the "Stone Churches" in Gondor. The 100-400 was useful for both "people" shots from a distance and for some wildlife (quite a few birds, monkeys, crocodiles and hippos). 

Ethiopia was amazing. Fortunately, we did not run into any of the protests and violence in the news of late. The North was full of history and lots of Orthodox Christian architecture while the South was very rugged with amazing experiences among the various tribes. Will post a few pics soon but I need to purge the bad ones then do quite a bit of processing. Somewhere in all of this, I do need to get back to my "day job" that allows me to afford this insanity so it will be a while.


----------



## pwp (Oct 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Over the years I have honed it down.
> 
> 1Ds MkIII + two batteries and charger and RRS L-Plate.
> 35 f2 IS.
> ...



You travel with a printer? Is the Canon Selphy CP 910 tiny and light? 
But why? Giving prints to people along the way? That's the first time I've seen a printer on anyone's travel kit list. 

-pw


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 3, 2016)

pwp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years I have honed it down.
> ...



Not so long ago I read a book by David DuChemin where he describes carrying a small printer to do just that, giving something back to people who are kind enough to let him photograph them.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 3, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Just got home tonight and I am transferring 64+ GB of photos to my PC. No PP yet. To reiterate:
> 5Diii
> 24-70 F/2.8 ii
> 16-35 f/4
> ...



Congrats JPAZ, sounds like an amazing trip!
Did you feel that the 24-70 & 16-35 were redundant? After this trip, would you decide to leave one home over the other? I'd be interested to hear what your thoughts are on this (and see some of those awesome pics).
Scott


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 3, 2016)

pwp said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years I have honed it down.
> ...



Yep, it is small and light 

And yes it is so I can give prints away. I find it gets me places and shots I wouldn't get otherwise, it also means my footprint has some value for the subjects, which is something I have become very sensitive to. Seeing a busload of tourists overwhelm an isolated village sold to them as an 'authentic' excursion normally hurts everybody but the tour operators. 

My first love is travel portraiture, it makes me very little money but is what I enjoy most in my photography, being able to give a little value for what I take makes me feel the interaction holds some return for the subject as well as me. People are overwhelmingly enthusiastic when they see those little prints pop out of the printer!


----------



## pwp (Oct 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks PBD, what a fantastic and now obvious idea! That immediate flowback is so important for both parties. 

And yes, pretty compact:
Dimensions (W xDx H)
178.0 x 127.0 x 60.5 mm
Weight
Approx. 810g

A review:
http://au.pcmag.com/canon-selphy-cp910-wireless-compact-photo-printer/3807/review/canon-selphy-cp910-wireless-compact-photo-printer
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1024760-REG/canon_8426b001aa_selphy_cp910_wireless_compact.html

-pw


----------

